# wanna learn kali in cagayan de oro city



## kaligirl (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Guys!!!

I'm really interested in learning Kali, Ju-jitsu or Yaw-yan. Do you know anyone who teaches the mentioned arts here in Cagayan de Oro City. Please help me. Thank you!!


----------



## PeteNerd (Jul 23, 2006)

kaligirl said:
			
		

> Hi Guys!!!
> 
> I'm really interested in learning Kali, Ju-jitsu or Yaw-yan. Do you know anyone who teaches the mentioned arts here in Cagayan de Oro City. Please help me. Thank you!!



Master Rico Raagas Carino teaches balintawak in CDO

http://www.visayanmartialarts.com/cdoschool.htm

Pete


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2006)

More Balintawak info. here.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi KaliGirl,

Are you looking for a particular style or just FMA teachers in a particular area?

Thanks,

-Palusut


----------



## lightninghands (Aug 31, 2006)

I do balintawak here in Iligan City though and I go here and there in CDO. I learned balintawak from Ace Tabimina for 2 months and I only do selfstudy through video and in the net.Just wondering have you found balintawak in CDO already?


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 31, 2006)

lightninghands said:
			
		

> I do balintawak here in Iligan City though and I go here and there in CDO. I learned balintawak from Ace Tabimina for 2 months and I only do selfstudy through video and in the net.Just wondering have you found balintawak in CDO already?


Hi LightningHands,

Welcome to MartialTalk and thanks for posting!!!

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2006)

lightninghands said:
			
		

> I only do selfstudy through video and in the net



You're self-studying Balintawak?


----------



## lightninghands (Aug 31, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> You're self-studying Balintawak?


yes with my bro at home


----------



## Thorsten (Sep 4, 2006)

HI K.Girl,

try this guy... he's a very good friend of mine...

Rino Balinado
[FONT=Times New Roman,Times,Times NewRoman]#2 RTB Apt.
26th-Clementino Chaves sts.
Macasandig
Cagayan de Oro
Misamis Or., Mindanao
Philippines 9000
[/FONT]phone:                              [FONT=Times New Roman,Times,Times NewRoman](+6388)-8576207 or (+638822)-722178
mobile phone: (+63)9195907478

He is right now in germany, but in november, he'll be back in cdo.....

greetings
Thorsten
[/FONT]


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2006)

Thorsten said:


> Rino Balinado
> [FONT=Times New Roman,Times,Times NewRoman][/FONT]



What system of kali does he teach?


----------



## lightninghands (Sep 4, 2006)

arnisador said:


> What system of kali does he teach?


balintawak


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 4, 2006)

Thorsten said:


> HI K.Girl,
> 
> try this guy... he's a very good friend of mine...
> 
> ...


Hi Thorsten,

Welcome to MartialTalk and the FMA Forum!

Thanks for the info contained in your post.

Palusut

MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Thorsten (Sep 8, 2006)

thanks for the warm welcome, palusut! 

Rino is teaching, Mongcal's Balintawak (NECOPA = New Concept of Philippine Arnis)
a very good system.....
Here you can see me and my brother training, after that a bit of the cardinal student of Arnulfo Mongcal...his succsesor Toni Veeck.

greetings
 Thorsten


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 8, 2006)

lightninghands said:


> balintawak


 

Does the Moncal Family Tree call Balintawak Kali?

I have always heard it called Escrima or Eskrima.

Just curious.


----------



## Thorsten (Sep 8, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> Does the Moncal Family Tree call Balintawak Kali?
> 
> I have always heard it called Escrima or Eskrima.
> 
> Just curious.



We use the term "arnis"..... but anyway, we practice a realistic martial art, without fancy movement's, twirlling the stick or such stuff...
we try to do the ultimate move or strike.... that's all.
It doesn't matter how you call it....

Thorsten


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 8, 2006)

Thorsten said:


> We use the term "arnis"..... but anyway, we practice a realistic martial art, without fancy movement's, twirlling the stick or such stuff...
> we try to do the ultimate move or strike.... that's all.
> It doesn't matter how you call it....
> 
> Thorsten



Thorsten,

A rose is a rose is a rose. It is Balintawak you do and I study and teach it myself. So I respect your comment. I wanted to understand more, and therefore use a term in reference to thsoe who use it, to show resepct for what they train in. 

I was confused by someone saying Kali for Balintawak. 

I have heard Arnis as well, and that is fine and good. 

Thank you


----------



## humbleservant (Jan 13, 2007)

hello everyone! I just want to ask, is there someone who teaches wing chun/wing tsun in cagayan de oro? i've been searching for it for a long time now. please i'd realy be glad if there are any.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 24, 2007)

humbleservant said:


> hello everyone! I just want to ask, is there someone who teaches wing chun/wing tsun in cagayan de oro? i've been searching for it for a long time now. please i'd realy be glad if there are any.



Why you don't try Balintawak at Rino's place or at hte ro balinawak Club (Danny Vedua)....?
You will love it....

God bless!
Thorsten


----------



## malcolmk (Nov 26, 2007)

Look for Master Danny Vedua in Carmen cdo, goes by the name of Askal Arnis, street style balintawak. Check out Askal Arnis on youtube.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 26, 2007)

Could someone give me a background on who Master Dannt Vedua studied Balintawak with? I am curious which family. 

Thanks


----------

